# Finally Got a River Boat



## HEIST (Jan 30, 2012)

I have finally managed to find a great deal on a small river boat and had some cash on hand to buy it. I got a 14ft fiberglass boat with the title, 2 working trolling motors, a 25hp outboard, and a trailer for only $300. I've been cleaning it up all day and charging up a battery for it. Now all I have to do is get it registered and i will be ready to hit Escambia River, man it has been over a year since I went freshwater fishing in a boat. I'm so ready to get out on the river and do some fishing... Wish me luck.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Good Luck,how does it run?


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds like a great deal.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Where are the pics????? Sounds like a winner, just make sure you check her out real good and if you want to see if it leaks---put the plug in and put about 2 inches of water in it to check....:thumbsup:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Sounds like a bargain for sure. Hope you don't have any major problems with anything.


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

sounds like the fun is just around the corner.Glad you got a deal


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

Are you Bass fishing? would you like to catch some Hybrids about 4 lbs each? I love the small boat guys, I am one- hit me up private I will give you some close to boat ramp spots and bait choices to catch a few.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Well how has it done fer ya?


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Welcome to the rivers!! I have a Blazer bass boat and hit the rivers every chance I get. Can't wait for cooler weather to make the day more comfortable. Good luck and looking foward to some good posts.


----------



## HEIST (Jan 30, 2012)

I will be getting it registered on Friday, been getting it ready for the last couple of weeks. I wont be on the main river until I can get my outboard tuned up and a new gas tank but I will be able to go to Becks and Cotton lakes so that will have to do for now..


----------

